# YM2000 clutch issues



## jackb1080 (10 mo ago)

Hi folks - I'm a newbie to the forum hoping someone can give me advice.

I've got a early 80's Yanmar YM2000. It's been sitting for quite a while when I started to use it, the clutch wouldn't disengage. I'm guessing the disc was frozen to the flywheel - it has happened before. 

I won't go into all the details of what I probably shouldn't have done, but the bottom line is that the throwout lever that attaches to the pedal linkage now slides back and forth in the housing. 










I'm guessing I have broken a pin that connects to the lever to the throwout fork. Anything I can do to avoid splitting the tractor at this point?

Also, I have an aftermarket loader on the tractor...










Any shortcuts to splitting the tractor with this thing on it or does it need to be removed completely?

Thanks,
Jack B


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jack, welcome. On the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, link in my signature below, there are answers on how to unstuck the clutch without splitting the tractor. It's a listserv service or you can join and read the posted messages for answers. Also the manuals are there for FREE in PDF. 

This site has more flexibility in the YANMAR section here. You can post pictures here and make a blog/log or your happenings too.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If something broke inside a split in inevitable.


----------

